# Tucson AZ



## drummer777 (Oct 16, 2011)

anyone in Tucson AZ have SA? It's not so bad anymore, but I would love to share my experience of having SA and OCPD to someone, as well as my experiences in rehab. My life story is very interesting, and I'm always looking to meet people with similar experiences. Also, myself and a few people started a secular support group that meets up on Wednesdays, and anyone from alcoholics, addicts, or just people with mental illnesses are welcome.


----------

